# mpls cr good deal



## spoker (Jun 14, 2017)

$650.00


----------



## spoker (Jun 15, 2017)

was gone right away


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

As it should have been! A flat out bargain. I wouldn't be surprised to see that one surface again for double the money. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jun 15, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> As it should have been! A flat out bargain. I wouldn't be surprised to see that one surface again for double the money. V/r Shawn



i think your right!! lot of green ones for sale on here today


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

If this is the same bike it doesn't appear the story ads up? V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2017)

From the scratched quality decal on the chain guard, I'd say this is the same bike.


----------



## phantom (Jun 15, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> If this is the same bike it doesn't appear the story ads up? V/r Shawn



I don't think there is any doubt it's the same bike for sale here. Look at the stem all the way down. Other than me not many people like that look.


----------



## kreika (Jun 15, 2017)

More than double the money and 9 years owned.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 15, 2017)

look,s like it to me


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 16, 2017)

It's not the same BIKE!!!


----------



## ricobike (Jun 16, 2017)

It is uncanny that two bikes could be so close.  I don't know Frank, but I doubt anyone here would bother to create a backstory on a bike they are selling that wasn't true.  If he had posted it telling people he bought it for $650 and was flipping it, would it be worth any less than what he was asking?  Nope, it would have sold for his asking price anyway because it was a good deal in that condition.  I looked over the pictures as closely as I could and I have to say it's uncanny how close those two bikes are.  The only thing that could give it away is the chainguard decal.  Both are damaged, but if you look closely there appear to be subtle differences in the damage.  Other than that I couldn't come up with anything.  Amazing similarities.


----------



## phantom (Jun 16, 2017)

Uncanny is an understatement.....!!!  I'm not a believer.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 16, 2017)

I bought it.  I assumed it was the same bike.  Doesn't really matter to me what someone got it for.  I think it was a good deal.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 16, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> I bought it.  I assumed it was the same bike.  Doesn't really matter to me what someone got it for.  I think it was a good deal.



And there you have it.the bottom line.nothing else matters.


----------



## phantom (Jun 16, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> And there you have it.the bottom line.nothing else matters.



IE: The end justifies the means.


----------



## ricobike (Jun 16, 2017)

phantom said:


> IE: The end justifies the means.




When I was starting my career as a computer consultant, I read a book that had a small tidbit in it that has guided me in my life in a lot of areas.  The piece of advice was that you should not worry about what the other guy is getting, you should only worry about what you are getting.  I've applied that advice to most everything I deal with, including bikes, and I think it's made me much happier in the end.  YMMV.


----------



## phantom (Jun 16, 2017)

ricobike said:


> When I was starting my career as a computer consultant, I read a book that had a small tidbit in it that has guided me in my life in a lot of areas.  The piece of advice was that you should not worry about what the other guy is getting, you should only worry about what you are getting.  I've applied that advice to most everything I deal with, including bikes, and I think it's made me much happier in the end.  YMMV.



A complete opposite as to what guided my career. It was always about what's in it for my clients. What do I have that can benefit them. How can I make them more efficient. What do I provide that the competition doesn't. If I ever displayed a what's in it for me attitude I would have never suceedded.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 16, 2017)

I just want to know is it the same bike


----------



## ricobike (Jun 16, 2017)

phantom said:


> A complete opposite as to what guided my career. It was always about what's in it for my clients. What do I have that can benefit them. How can I make them more efficient. What do I provide that the competition doesn't. If I ever displayed a what's in it for me attitude I would have never suceedded.




Absolutely true.  But I worked with too many people who would look at what their competition was being paid and make some bad judgments of their own worth and messed up their gigs.  Business is always about your customers needs, but getting paid what you are worth is always part of the deal.  You don't get paid and you are out of business pretty quick.  Bottom line, everyone makes their own deals and have to live up to the agreements that they make.   Is it a good deal for you and your customer?  Then be happy, don't worry about your competition.  Same goes for bikes and a lot of other things too .


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I just want to know is it the same bike




All the coffin nailing evidence has been deleted, so what do you think?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 16, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> All the coffin nailing evidence has been deleted, so what do you think?



I don't care if it had the same owner or how much it sold for I think it is the same bike from what I see but that, s just me. I just want to know if it is the same one    look,s the same to me


----------

